# Its True



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

ARE WE THE ONES WHO ARE AGING?? 



ONE
Recently, when I went to McDonald's I saw on the menu that you could 
have an order of 6, 9 or 12 Chicken McNuggets.



I asked for a half dozen nuggets.



'We don't have half dozen nuggets,' said the teenager at the counter.



'You don't?' I replied.



'We only have six, nine, or twelve,' was the reply.



'So I can't order a half dozen nuggets, but I can order six?'



'That's right.'



So I shook my head and ordered six McNuggets



(Unbelievable but sadly true...)



(Must have been the same one I asked for sweetener, and she said they 
didn't have any, only Splenda and sugar.)







TWO
I was checking out at the local Wal-Mart with just a few items and the 
lady behind me put her things on the belt close to mine. I picked up 
one of those 'dividers' that they keep by the cash register and placed 
it between our things so they wouldn't get mixed. After the girl had 
scanned all of my items, she picked up the 'divider', looking it all 
over for the bar code so she could scan it.



Not finding the bar code, she said to me, 'Do you know how much this 
is?'



I said to her 'I've changed my mind; I don't think I'll buy that today.'



She said 'OK,' and I paid her for the things and left.



She had no clue to what had just happened.



( But the lady behind me had a big smirk on her face as I left)







THREE
A woman at work was seen putting a credit card into her floppy drive 
and pulling it out very quickly.



When I inquired as to what she was doing, she said she was shopping on 
the Internet and they kept asking for a credit card number, so she was 
using the ATM 'thingy.'
(Keep shuddering!!)







FOUR
I recently saw a distraught young lady weeping beside her car. 'Do you 
need some help?' I asked.

She replied, 'I knew I should have replaced the battery to this remote 
door un-locker. Now I can't get into my car. Do you think they 
(pointing to a distant convenience store) would have a battery to fit 
this?'



'Hmmm, I don't know. Do you have an alarm, too?' I asked.



'No, just this remote thingy,' she answered, handing it and the car 
keys to me.

As I took the key and manually unlocked the door, I replied, 'Why don't 
you drive over there and check about the batteries. It's a long 
walk....'



PLEASE just lay down before you hurt yourself !!!







FIVE
Several years ago, we had an Intern who was none too swift. One day she 
was typing and turned to a secretary and said, 'I'm almost out of 
typing paper. What do I do?'

'Just use paper from the photocopier', the secretary told her.

With that, the intern took her last remaining blank piece of paper, put 
it on the photocopier and proceeded to make five 'blank' copies.



Brunette, by the way!!







SIX
A mother calls 911 very worried asking the dispatcher if she needs to 
take her kid to the emergency room, the kid had eaten ants. The 
dispatcher tells her to give the kid some Benadryl and he should be 
fine, the mother says, 'I just gave him some ant killer......'



Dispatcher : 'Rush him in to emergency right now!'



Life is tough. It's even tougher if you're stupid!!!!
Someone had to remind me, so I'm reminding you too.



Don't laugh....it is all true...


Perks of reaching 50 or being over 60 and heading towards 70!



01. Kidnappers are not very interested in you.



02.. In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.



03. No one expects you to run--anywhere.



04. People call at 9 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"



05. People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.



06. There is nothing left to learn the hard way.



07. Things you buy now won't wear out.



08. You can eat supper at 5 PM.



09. You can live without sex but not your glasses.



10. You get into heated arguments about pension plans.



11. You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.



12.You quit trying to hold your stomach in no matter who walks into the 
room.



13. You sing along with elevator music.



14. Your eyes won't get much worse.



15. Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.



16. Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national 
weather service.



17. Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can't remember 
them either.



18. Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.



19. You can't remember who sent you this list.



20. And you notice these are all in Big Print for your convenience.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Funny stuff:mrgreen:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL that was just what I needed this morning!! That to funny!


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

This is great thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I resemble those remarks........Except I still don't need the glasses.
Does that mean I get to keep the sex ????
:mrgreen:


----------

